# does my boy have cancer?



## Meskhenet (Mar 31, 2012)

Viktor is 8 years old and recently, his cere has gone brown like a female bird. He has lost weight too and shivers a lot. A friend said he may have testicular cancer but another friend said it was his liver. I am thinking about if I should have him euthanized and bought him a little box to be his coffin. He's weak and cold all the time and I haven't been able to get him to the vet because everyone's been sick and the car had to be fixed. He used to be so happy and talkative now he just sits shivering on the swing all day. What would treatment options be if there are any? I don't want to put him through needles and squirting medicine down his throat like with Sonny, he really suffered with that.


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

I can't offer any advice, but I'm sending lots of healing thought for Viktor. I hope he's going to be OK. :budgie:


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Sorry, me either...sending Prayers and Positive Thoughts for Viktor


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Shennae,

You can help ensure Viktor is as healthy and happy as possible, by providing the following:

Healthy Diet
Our Budgies Diet - Cute Little Birdies Aviary

Apple Cider Vinegar
Holistic/Natural Remedies [Articles] - Talk Budgies Forums

Dandelion Root Powder Supplement
JustIngredients Dandelion Root Powder 500 g: Amazon.co.uk: Grocery*


----------



## Meskhenet (Mar 31, 2012)

he does eat some veggies but ultimately he went most of his life not knowing what they were so he's reluctant to try anything that isn't celery or spinach. he's not allowed any millet or seed bells.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Does*

You can do a lot for your bird like provide a heat pad or white ceramic heat only lamp, and others. Purchase electrolyte with no sugar as sugar encourages fungus which has some of the symptoms you describe. carried by ladygouldianfinch.com. also probiotics and put in water. to stop weight loss provide what ever the bird will eat like millet spray presoaked in the electrolyte solution to help relieve dehydration and provide nutrition and stimulate the desire to eat. See Avian Vet ASAP as the symptoms are serious. Discuss options with your avian vet. Please do not just give up on him. You should have a birdy first aid kit. See examples here on TB and Windy city parrot has a first aid section for birds. get a kitchen gram scale and weigh the budgie every few days to watch for radical weight gain or loss. You may have waited too long but at least try. Yes it takes time but you are the only way your budgie can get the medicine he needs. Please see your avian vet ASAP. Jo Ann


----------

